# Menopur injection question - not getting full dose?



## KellyReading (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi

I've been stimming with Menopur for 4 days now. I'm a little concerned that i can't get all the solution out of the syringe when I inject myself.  

no matter how hard I push the syringe, there's always some fluid left in the needle - does this matter

I'm worried that I'm not getting my full dose?

thanks in advance for any advice (not sure if this was a question for a nurse or pharmacist)

Kelly


----------



## KellyReading (Dec 30, 2009)

Just an update - asked the nurse today at the clinic and she siad not to worry about it. there's no way to get that last bit in the needle. I am getting my full dose - phew...!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

Glad you managed to speak to clinic today and that helped ease your worries  

The bit left over in the needle you can never get out  this is known as the 'dead space' and when you draw up the liquid and expel all the air you'll still be able to get the full dose as you'll start by injecting the liquid already in the needle (if you see what I mean) and then you'll inject the dose drawn up (minus the last bit which is left in the needle; but you've already injected that bit first)

Hope this makes sense  All the best for your first scan and lots of lovely follies    

Maz x


----------

